# Manson Micro lathe (Good usa made iron)



## Braeden P (Apr 14, 2021)

here is a  manson micro lathe on ebay starting bid is 800








						ManSon Small Machines Inc. metal lathe for machinists gunsmiths watchmakers   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ManSon Small Machines Inc. metal lathe for machinists gunsmiths watchmakers  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 14, 2021)

heres another one better shape for 795 bucks









						Master Lathe MasterSon Manson lathe Small machines Inc. Needs Belt  | eBay
					

<p>Master Lathe MasterSon Manson lathe Small machines Inc. Needs Belt</p><p>Comes as seen in photos. Does not come with accessories. It will need a belt. It powers on and the motor runs good. All adjustments move as they should. </p><p>This will be professionally packaged and insured. </p><p>G1</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## hman (Apr 14, 2021)

Does look a bit nicer ... but ... no chuck and no tool holder.  

I also noticed that neither seller offered truck delivery with liftgate service


----------



## darkzero (Apr 14, 2021)

I was on a mission to get one of those years ago. Those things always go for a lot of money. Prices on the ones you posted for their condition aren't too shabby. I almost bought one but then came to my senses.


----------



## .LMS. (Apr 14, 2021)

It's so cute I want to give it a little hug!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

Give 'em both a few cheeseburgers , maybe they'll fatten up a bit ! ( but they are cute as is )


----------



## Castle Caretaker (Jul 15, 2022)

What are the chances of ever finding a tailstock for one of these?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2022)

Castle Caretaker said:


> What are the chances of ever finding a tailstock for one of these?


Where would you put it ?


----------



## chips&more (Jul 15, 2022)

I have maybe 3-4 of them, can’t remember? IMHO, they are the best little lathe eye candy on the planet! Looks kinda like a 10EE. BUT, don’t expect to make any meaningful parts with one of them! They might look like a metal lathe. But they ain’t gonna act like one. Nice to have on the shelf and look at is all…Dave

To find just a tailstock? You might have better luck at the lotto!


----------



## hman (Jul 16, 2022)

@mmcmdl  - This video shows a tailstock:


----------



## hman (Jul 16, 2022)

... aI found one thru Google that's for sale($1600+ shipping), complete with tailstock.  It's on worthpoint.com, but the URL did not take well to cut-and paste.

... and here's additional info:








						RARE Early 1947 ManSon Mini Lathe Small Machines Inc Power Master Lathe & xtras | #504020691
					

1947 Miniature Machine Lathe Produced by ManSon Small Machines Inc. W. Los Angeles 25 California Mini lathe is in good used shape. Highly collectible. I have seen it referred to as a jeweler's lathe.




					www.worthpoint.com


----------

